# Buying a car in costa blanca



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi All

can anyone tell me if there is any second hand car dealers in the costa blanca area and also could i buy i cheap decent run around for about 2000 euros

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor.

theres this site on the internet that may help??? I'm not in that area so dont know any personally

Jo xxx


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

You could also try Segundamano.es (Sorry if I am not allowed to post links yet??? :hail. There are private sales but you do also find second hand car dealers advertising cheap runarounds on it.


----------



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

macdonner said:


> You could also try Segundamano.es (Sorry if I am not allowed to post links yet??? :hail. There are private sales but you do also find second hand car dealers advertising cheap runarounds on it.


Segundamano.es thanks for that great site :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

macdonner said:


> You could also try Segundamano.es (Sorry if I am not allowed to post links yet??? :hail. There are private sales but you do also find second hand car dealers advertising cheap runarounds on it.


are you sure you can't post links - you should be able to :confused2:


----------

